# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه صداسیما

## ali37

سلام به همه
ببخشید کسی درباره دانشگاه صداسیما چیزی میدونه؟؟؟
برقش رتبه چند میخواد؟؟؟
دانشگته چی جوریه؟؟؟
تعهد داره؟؟؟
دوستان الله ای سریع جواب بدین.....

----------


## ali37

یکی جواب بدههههههههههههههه

----------


## ali37

الو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ali37

هیشکی نمیدونه؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام به همه
> ببخشید کسی درباره دانشگاه صداسیما چیزی میدونه؟؟؟
> برقش رتبه چند میخواد؟؟؟
> دانشگته چی جوریه؟؟؟
> تعهد داره؟؟؟
> دوستان الله ای سریع جواب بدین.....


چون امسال اولین سالیه که در رشته برق دانشجو میگیره هیچکدوم معلوم نیس و انتخابش یه جور ریسکه ولی شما چون اهل تهران هستید و میخواید تهران بمونید بعد از دانشگاه های دیگه ی تهران انتخابش کنید

----------


## susba

> سلام به همه
> ببخشید کسی درباره دانشگاه صداسیما چیزی میدونه؟؟؟
> برقش رتبه چند میخواد؟؟؟
> دانشگته چی جوریه؟؟؟
> تعهد داره؟؟؟
> دوستان الله ای سریع جواب بدین.....


امسال با رتبه های خیلی بالا هم می تونین قبول شین.
دانشگاهش که جو جدی و درس خونی داره و فارغ التحصیلای موفقی داشته.
تعهد هم خیر،نداره.ولی برای استخدام مدرکش خوبه یعنی شانستون از کسی که سراسری معمولی خونده بالاتره.

----------


## Ellaa_A

> سلام به همه
> ببخشید کسی درباره دانشگاه صداسیما چیزی میدونه؟؟؟
> برقش رتبه چند میخواد؟؟؟
> دانشگته چی جوریه؟؟؟
> تعهد داره؟؟؟
> دوستان الله ای سریع جواب بدین.....


رتبه بالاها رو  هم قبول میکنه و درباره تعهدش بگم ک الان برادر دوست من اونجا مهندسی صدا خونده البته ارشد ولی خب بالافاصله توی صدا سیما استخدام شده ینی از نظر استخدام اصلا نگران نباشین.

----------

